# Compra-venta > Vendo >  El cole tiene magia. Apuntes sobre magia infantil en Centros Escolares

## Pulgas

Por fin...
*El cole tiene magia.
**Apuntes sobre Magia Infantil en Centros Escolares*. 
Se trata de una publicación de *75 páginas (DIN A-4)*, encuadernadas en alambre, con acetato transparente en la cubierta y cartoné en la contraportada, en las que, a través de reflexiones y anécdotas recogo mis impresiones sobre la magia en os colegios.
*No es un libro de juegos*, ni pretende serlo. Por lo tanto no explica ninguno. Sencillamente se dan las claves para poder trabajar en el entorno escolar.
*Precio: 20 €, gastos de envío incluidos (Correos, carta certificada).*
*Modo de pago*, *ingreso en cuenta o transferencia bancaria*. Los datos bancarios se facilitarán al confirmar el pedido.
Durante estos días estoy en Campaña Escolar, por lo que no puedo garantizar que el envío se realice dentro de las siguientes 24 horas a la recepción del pedido.

*Sumario*
*Presentación.* 
*¿Qué tiene de especial hacer magia infantil en un colegio?* 
Rompiendo la monotonía.Los niños obligados.La disciplina.Elementos de distracción del peque.*¿Cómo diseño la sesión?* 
¿Qué esperan de nosotros?
Los profesores.Los alumnos. A cada edad, lo suyo.
Los niños de infantil.Primer ciclo de primaria.Segundo ciclo de primaria.Tercer ciclo de primaria.Sesiones de edades mixtas. Los “voluntarios”. 
¿Cómo los escojo?El trato que les debo.El ridículo.El profe, como voluntario.La duración de las sesiones.¿Cómo me visto?¿Cómo dispongo a los peques en la sala?
¿Sentados en sillas o en el suelo?  Varias sesiones en un solo día.La preparación del material.¿Y si actúo con mi sesión habitual?  *¿Dónde actúo?* 
En el aula.En un aula “especial” (Biblioteca, etc.).En el gimnasio.En el salón de actos (o en el teatro).En el patio.Fuera del recinto escolar.*Al acabar la sesión.*
Aplausos.Recogida de material.Avalanchas.Felicitaciones.Despedida del centro.El cobro del trabajo.*El adulto en la sesión.*
Los profes. 
El trato a los profesores.¿Deben estar los profesores en la sesión?Problemas que origina el profesorado. Sesiones para público familiar.
¿Dónde actúo?Los horarios.¿Quién me paga? *Otras cosas que no deben quedar en el tintero.* 
¿Qué hago cuando llego a un cole?Niños con necesidades educativas especiales.La magia y las áreas transversales.Magia con animales en el colegio.*A modo de despedida.*

----------


## Moss

Mándame un MP con el nº de cuenta por favor.

----------


## Tovaric

Otro para mi, por favor.

Y muchas gracias Pulgas.

----------


## anfiie

Pulgas dispones de varios ejemplares? porque si es así yo podría estar también interesado.

----------


## Pulgas

No hay problema con el número de ejemplares.
Te envçío un MP.

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Pulgas estoy bastante interesado, mándame un MP. con el nº de cuenta. "El cole tiene magia.Apuntes sobre Magia Infantil en Centros Escolares". Muchas gracias de antemano.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Me uno a la petición.

Envíame el privado cuando puedas.

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Pulgas, tu trabajo es algo que he estado buscando durante mucho tiempo, y no lo he visto impreso en ningún lado. He estado mirando libros como: "Serio de remate" o Tru-la-la" , Pero en realidad buscaba la experiencia de los centros de infantil y primaria. A parte de pertenecer al Circulo de Ilusionistas Murciano (C.I.M.U.), soy maestro y creo que tus notas me serían de mucha utilidad. Te escribo esto, ya que he visto mi mensaje y me parecía muy simple para la importancia que tiene para mi.  Espero tu MP y cuenta con un ejemplar más vendido.

Un saludo.

----------


## Pulgas

Perdonad, pero he estado una semana "fuera de juego". A lo largo del día me pongo a enviar notas y contestar privados.

----------


## Tovaric

Hola Pulgas, ya me han llegado a casa las notas. He leido las primeras 2 o 3 páginas y tienen una pinta increible. Cuando me las estudie bien te comento o te pregunto por si me ha quedado alguna duda. Ahora me tengo que ir a entrenar.
Sólo falta que Ignoto me envie las suyas y ya tendré material para perfeccionar la actuación en el cole. Por cierto...Dani Da Ortiz lleva a su hija al cole de mi peque, así que me tendré que esmerar jajajajajaja.

Un abrazo

----------


## Pulgas

Gracais.
Esperaré con impaciencia esa crítica.

----------


## Tovaric

Críticas pocas Pulgas, mas bien alabanzas y aplausos. Como ya he comentado alguna vez, y por lo que os he leido a los que sabeis, hacer magia para niños y entrenar a niños (en mi caso al baloncesto) tienen muuuucho que ver. Y por lo poco que he podido leer de tus notas, das en el clavo al 100%, como por ejemplo, en acondicionar el sitio de actuación lo mejor posible para evitar distracciones de los niños. Esto cuando entrenas pasa mucho mucho y es una gran molestia, porque se interrumpe la sesión, el que está concentrado termina perdiendo la atención, el entrenador se mosquea, etc etc, y voy más allá, no solo pasa con los niños, sino con los adultos y en mi caso he tenido la suerte de poder entrenar con profesionales del baloncesto, y os digo que se distraen con el paso de una mosca.
Cada vez que os leo a ti o a Ignoto, Ritxi, Mayico, etc aprendo algo nuevo o me refuerza cosas que yo creía correctas. Todo un lujo teneros en este foro.
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## color

Por favor,Pulgas, me interesa otro ejemplar.Mándame tus datos para el ingreso.Muchas gracias.

----------


## mayico

Pues bueno, ya que no te puedo traer a Melilla a dar la conferencia, porque solo estoy yo... Jejejeje pues me tendre que conformar con leerla, por privado mandame tus datos compañero, y ya te dire mi parecer... Que seguto sera un aplauso...

----------


## Juliopikas

Buenos dias Maestro: Enviame la cuenta de ingreso.
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Ceutadigital

Hola Pulgas, estoy muy interesado en tu trabajo, si me puedes enviar los datos te hago el ingreso y te mando MP.
Saludos

----------


## mrserzu

La verdad es que me a gustado mucho tus apuntes,lo recomiendo para todos los magos que hagan o quieran hacer magia para niños,esta genial!!!! felicidades pulgas.tarde pero seguro hace tiempo que quería hacerlo publico estas lineas.

----------


## Pulgas

Muchas gracias.
Nunca es tarde...  :Smile1:

----------


## golfov

eso espero que nunca sea tarde `para quedarme yo con otro ejemplar, mandame los datos del ingreso y mañana lo tienes.

un saludo

----------


## Mago Chirleta

Hola Pulgas

Yo soy un profesor de educación especial aficionado a la magia y la utilizamos siempre en los festivales de fin de curso, como premio para los niños e incluso para trabajar la atención, memoria, expresión, etc...
Por eso estoy muy interesado en esos apuntes. ¿Aún se pueden conseguir? Muchas gracias.

----------


## MagDani

Si no puedes contactar con el a través del foro, prueba a través de facebook

Un saludo

----------

